# Parent's Bathroom Rules



## wasabi (Jul 20, 2005)

[font=Arial,Helvetica,Sans Serif]
 [/font]​  [font=Arial,Helvetica,Sans Serif] The bathroom door is closed. Please do not stand here and talk, whine, or ask questions. Wait until I get out. Yes, it is locked. I want it that way. It is not broken, nor am I trapped.

I know that I have left it unlocked at times, and even open at times, once you were born, because I was afraid some horrible tragedy might occur while I was there, but it's been 10 years and I want some privacy.

Do not ask me how long I will be. I will come out when I am done.

Do not bring the phone to the bathroom door. Do not go running back to the phone yelling, "She's in the BATHROOM!" 

Do not begin to fight as soon as I go in.

Do not stick your little fingers under the door and wiggle them. This was funny when you were two.

Do not slide pennies, Legos, or notes under the door. Even when you were two, this got to be a little tiresome.

Do not let the dog/cat in because you think he/she "misses me."

If you have followed me down the hall talking, and are still talking as you face this closed door, please turn around, walk away, and wait for me in another room. I will be glad to listen to you when I am done. 

[/font]


----------



## jkath (Jul 20, 2005)

Wasabi, have you been taping my younger son again?


----------



## Zereh (Jul 20, 2005)

hahaha Oh, such truth here! I used to have my toilet paper rationed out to me. LOL The legos and the fingers under the door ... haha


Z


----------



## middie (Jul 20, 2005)

i had little fingers under the door... cat paws too lmao


----------



## pdswife (Jul 20, 2005)

LOL... there are a lot of things I miss about my son being small... 
going to the bathroom with "company" is not one of them.


----------



## middie (Jul 20, 2005)

pds my son's 8. he's getting better about leaving me be when i take showers...
his father on the other hand, i guess has to make sure i'm not letting someone 
sneak in through the window or something.


----------



## pdswife (Jul 20, 2005)

middie said:
			
		

> pds my son's 8. he's getting better about leaving me be when i take showers...
> his father on the other hand, i guess has to make sure i'm not letting someone
> sneak in through the window or something.



  My son is 21 and if he still lived at home
I'm sure I'd still have the problem.  He and my husband
always seem to need something as soon as I shut the door.


----------



## corazon (Jul 20, 2005)

When we are in town, I have to take my son into the bathroom with me and I have the problem of him trying to get out while I am still... "taking care of buisness."  Usually I just have to hold it all day until I get home.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 21, 2005)

rofl, THANKS wasabi, lots of great ideas to teach my boy to play on the mrs...


----------



## jkath (Jul 21, 2005)

Bucky, do keep in mind they have tricks up their sleeves for their daddies too. Thing is, the mommies teach it to them when the daddies aren't looking.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 21, 2005)

lol, jkath. not much a woman can do about a dad and his son in a bathroom but pray them aim...


----------



## wasabi (Jul 21, 2005)

........and put the seat down.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 21, 2005)

hopefully afterwards wasabi, or else good aim is useless...


----------



## crewsk (Jul 21, 2005)

I really need to print & frame this to hang on my bathroom door!! I guess I need to do one for my mom too while I'm at it. She kept the kids while we moved & everytime she went to the bathroom they turned into "attention hounds".


----------



## mrsdove (Jul 21, 2005)

hahaha - lol.  those are great!


----------

